# Work in Toronto?



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

Join the IBEW Local 353, that's where I'm going myself. If you already have experience it shouldn't be a big deal.

http://www.ibew353.org/


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

Btw, if you aren't trying to go union you could always check indeed:

https://ca.indeed.com/Electrician-jobs-in-Toronto,-ON


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I wish you both a lot of luck getting into the IBEW, it could be the best thing you've ever done career wise.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

Asaddc said:


> Join the IBEW Local 353, that's where I'm going myself. If you already have experience it shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> http://www.ibew353.org/


Are you signing up for the JAC program? I read on their website that my hours wouldn't be counted which is a huge red flag for me.


----------



## Asaddc (Feb 13, 2017)

shockme123 said:


> Are you signing up for the JAC program? I read on their website that my hours wouldn't be counted which is a huge red flag for me.


I am, I actually called them up cause I had a few questions myself, and while I don't have any hours yet, maybe you can explain to them your situation? There has to be a way to transfer over that time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Asaddc said:


> I am, I actually called them up cause I had a few questions myself, and while I don't have any hours yet, maybe you can explain to them your situation? There has to be a way to transfer over that time.


Often by getting a job with a company in the process of becoming signatory to the Union.


----------



## shockme123 (May 13, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Often by getting a job with a company in the process of becoming signatory to the Union.


Yes I think this is the best route to take. A few non-union companies are going union and local 353 said I could possibly join that way.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

If your local would be willing to talk to local 353 on your behalf, that'd 
be best. 
P&L


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

shockme123 said:


> Yes I think this is the best route to take. A few non-union companies are going union and local 353 said I could possibly join that way.


Many guys get in that way and often test up a grade.


----------

